# "How SONAR Works" Online Tutorials !



## sfw1960

*"How SONAR Works"*

_*This could EASILY be made a sticky for so many members to use...*_
Please consider it guys....

Multiple links - but all good information!
I hope everyone takes the time to learn MORE about the fish finders nearly everyone has - and unlock some of their unexplained "mysteries" so we all better understand what seems to happen below the ice or our boats.....










http://support.lowrance.com/system/...reFlag=false&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=2967


More Tips ....
http://www.vexilar.com/blog/2014/08/28/how-sonar-works

http://www.vexilar.com/blog/2014/08/28/understanding-sonar-specifications




Good Fishing , Good Finding and Good Filleting!

Enjoy!!! ~ Robert ~


----------



## The Whale

Good info for those that are unfamiliar. Good post SFW !


----------



## Guest

Thanks! I didn't understand how it all worked so I bookmarked them to read.


----------



## Erik the Bold

http://thewiredfisherman.com/fishfindertutorial.htm

Link is dead....... :sad:


----------



## northernhunt

Any other links available?


----------



## flipp1958

i have the high tech fishing dvd from doc sampson 15 bucks its yours 


http://hightechfishing.com/

these are really good tutorials


----------



## wild4lures

_Does anyone have a good suggestion as to which depth finder works best in shallow to mid depth weedy lakes? _


----------



## sfw1960

NOT exactly the best place to pose this question , but the Humminbirds have RARELY EVER lost a lock on bottom , no matter how bad the weeds are....


----------



## TrekJeff

wild4lures said:


> _Does anyone have a good suggestion as to which depth finder works best in shallow to mid depth weedy lakes? _


All in all they are all good in shallow, the aspect is the transducer. You'll want a ducer that has a wide angle. If your angle is to narrow your field of vision is limited and you'll have to be right on top to detect a fish. The narrow ducers are generally the ducer you'll have on a trolling motor mounted unit. The lower end units will generally be a 30 or 60 degree, the next step up will be a dual beam, both the 30 and 60...good set for 5 feet to 400+fow...You can't go wrong with a HB priced in the $150-200 range


----------



## hit um again

great info


----------



## sfw1960

You Tube:





http://support.lowrance.com/system/...reFlag=false&CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=2967

HB:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4CBA1BA9BED8AFF4
Humminbird Sonar Tutorials - YouTube

Lowrance:
(Tech Bites)
http://www.lowrance.com/en-US/Support/Video-Library/

Vexilar:

http://vexilar.com/info/how-sonar-works-article/

DY . CH.

http://science.howstuffworks.com/391-ultimate-guide-to-submarines-sonar-video.htm

Cheers!!

RAS


----------



## bounty hunter

Lowrace is top notch


----------



## benster

wild4lures said:


> _Does anyone have a good suggestion as to which depth finder works best in shallow to mid depth weedy lakes? _


What about side scan?


----------



## sfw1960

benster said:


> What about side scan?


HB seems to have one of the best for distance in shallow water.


----------



## sfw1960

Any other questions or comments can go in the "GPS, GeoCaching, Outdoor Communications, Electronics" sub-forum.
PM if any more broken links are found.


Thanks.


----------

